
YouTube Rolls Out New Comments System - flinner
https://youtube-creators.googleblog.com/2016/11/new-tools-to-shape-conversations-in.html
======
midgetjones
Am I over-simplifying or are they turning the comments into Twitter?

~~~
flinner
Parts are similar to Twitter for sure. They took inspiration from other Google
design patterns though - namely, pinning to the top from Inbox.

